# 2/1/09 - Lidl Wet Dry Vac



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

on offer £58 from 2/1/09

cant get to see it on their website yet, but from the email today... Looks like a VAX style unit 

_Wet and Dry Cleaner
Designed for tough cleaning tasks around the garden, workshop, garage, car and home. 1500 watt motor for effortless cleaning of liquid spills and dirt. Capacity (L): 20 wet and 25 dry. Click details for more info..._

no idea if the are any good?


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Might be worth a pop if someone on here is in the market for one.
For what you said It would certainly be ideal for the hobbits.
Gordon.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

caledonia said:


> Might be worth a pop if someone on here is in the market for one.
> For what you said It would certainly be ideal for the *hobbits*.
> Gordon.


do hobbits have specific needs when it comes to a wet/dry vac?

I guess shorter handles on the accessories would be a help


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Bigpikle said:


> do hobbits have specific needs when it comes to a wet/dry vac?
> 
> I guess shorter handles on the accessories would be a help


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Bigpikle said:


> do hobbits have specific needs when it comes to a wet/dry vac?
> 
> I guess shorter handles on the accessories would be a help


Ok Ok I have been out all day washing the car.
And I have an excuse.

Today of all day everything can clear to me, with you and Jon.

I received my Fk1000 yesterday and since I was preparing the car for something special. Might do a wee teaser later. I thought I would get some on the wheels.
Now the only reason I purchased this product was on your reconditions.
By god Do you like your solvents strong. I thought Colly was bad but that takes the biscuit.

Got to say though its a very good product for applying and removing, even got my finger applicators out too. Now I can quite remember how told me about them either.

But I can now see why You and Jon spend so much time in that garage. If I had a tub of FK1000 in there I would not come out.
Come to think on it that would also explain the lawn mower too.

Too much solvents young man. :lol:

By the way very impressed with the Kf100 and so are the Hobbits.

Gordon.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

^^ thats the only drawback - the solvent issue 

I do all mine outside to avoid the issue but I guess its some of that nasty smelly stuff that makes FK1000 and 476 exactly what they are.....

Hope it does well for you. Mine is at the 3 month mark and the car beads and looks stunning just after a quick wash.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Spend about the same money for a Vax 0-20 on Ebay :thumb:

Keep your eyes peeled on Ebay for some bargains, this is the cheapest ATM.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/VAX-WET-DRY-V...301|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318#ebayphotohosting


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

Or cheaper on Amazon :thumb:


----------



## Mr Concours (Mar 8, 2006)

I can honestly say dispite my own brand snobishnes to begin with, I've never had anything from Lidils 'Specials' that I was unhappy with.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Goes to show brands and Boutiques can cloud peoples vision.
There are so many good product that are over looked because of this.
Gordon.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I'll give one a try £58 - you are expensive Damon


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

RussZS said:


> I'll give one a try £58 - you are expensive Damon


wasnt suggesting anyone bought one - DONT blame me!


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

1500watt is higher than the vax which is only 1300 nominal power. but i would still stick to the vax myself i know where i stand with that


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up might just have to get one of these :thumb:

I've bought a torque wrench and trolley jack from them recently and they are decent quality


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

We need pics ASAP - could be a superb purchase


----------



## REFLECTS (Apr 7, 2008)

caledonia said:


> Goes to show brands and Boutiques can cloud peoples vision.
> There are so many good product that are over looked because of this.
> Gordon.


I totally agree mate :thumb:

I am guilty of this aswell.


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

http://www.lidl.co.uk/uk/home.nsf/pages/c.o.20090102.p.Wet_and_Dry_Cleaner.ar11


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

It has a blower function too - very useful tool indeed


----------



## declanswan (Feb 27, 2008)

Bought mine today, not used it yet but it looks spot on. 

Anyone else bought one??


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Does it come with the upholstry tools too.??
Or just the floor tools.

Gordon.


----------



## declanswan (Feb 27, 2008)

caledonia said:


> Does it come with the upholstry tools too.??
> Or just the floor tools.
> 
> Gordon.


What do you mean by upholstry tools??


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

I'll get some pics of mine up later if anyone wants them had mine a year for the familys cars and its been spot on

hover bags are £15 for 5 however i recycle mine and seal with a document spine 

the power take off is handy if your into DIY too can plug the power planer or sander into it and the vac will start then stop 10 seconds after you stop the tool giving it time to clear the stuff that's in the tool when you stop. 

mine came with a car cleaner head (type of head you get at the garage 3-4" flat nossil, a crevice tool, stair width head (shame it doesn't have a brush attachment) along with 2 sections of stainless pipe and a floor tool, Tool adapter and pipe one bag one dry filter and a wet filter.....

you can get spare brushes and hover bags and filter via the enclosed details..


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

In the picture on the add it is showing with the floor attachment. The upholstry tools are a lot smaller. similar shape but smaller.
I was just wondering as I like the look of it and the fact that It has power take off too.

Was just interested to see if it has other tools sypplied also.
Gordon.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

caledonia said:


> In the picture on the add it is showing with the floor attachment. The upholstry tools are a lot smaller. similar shape but smaller.
> I was just wondering as I like the look of it and the fact that It has power take off too.
> 
> Was just interested to see if it has other tools sypplied also.
> Gordon.


just having my tea then will get a few pics up :thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

andy monty said:


> just having my tea then will get a few pics up :thumb:


Thanks that will help.
Gordon. :thumb:


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

poewr take off under yellow flap (2ndary switch for it too)










i had nothing to hand to show a scale the floor bar is 30cm 12" across if thats any help










you can see the blower output at the top (screw the hose onto it) and cable winding posts power tool pipe and the multi fit adapter for power tools is stuffed into the right stainless tube)

:thumb:


----------



## declanswan (Feb 27, 2008)

Mine has the same tools. I think they constitute as upholstery tools.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

That fine lads and thank you for all the trouble.
The answer is yes it has the right equipment that I am looking for.
Thanks again.

Gordon.


----------



## petenaud (Feb 17, 2008)

Only on DW can a load of blokes talk about the merrits of hoovers lol


----------



## declanswan (Feb 27, 2008)

caledonia said:


> That fine lads and thank you for all the trouble.
> The answer is yes it has the right equipment that I am looking for.
> Thanks again.
> 
> Gordon.


Does that mean your gonna put your hand in your pocket and get one???


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

always good for a back up at that price.
I have an extractor at the moment so. This would be used instead if it did not require a heavy wash. Also save me changing the bags and everything around. 
Gordon.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

petenaud said:


> Only on DW can a load of blokes talk about the merrits of hoovers lol


:thumb::lol:


----------



## declanswan (Feb 27, 2008)

petenaud said:


> Only on DW can a load of blokes talk about the merrits of hoovers lol


32 posts about a vacuum cleaner:thumb::thumb:


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

petenaud said:


> Only on DW can a load of blokes talk about the merrits of hoovers lol


oh yes and some member's take such pride in them

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=38692&highlight=dyson

and ok we even make videos of them and can give specific detailed fault finding advice

http://s115.photobucket.com/albums/n296/vxrmarc/videos/?action=view&current=05082008245.flv



:lol:

(sorry marc)


----------



## petenaud (Feb 17, 2008)

http://s115.photobucket.com/albums/n296/vxrmarc/videos/?action=view&current=05082008245.flv

:lol: Classic, havent seen that one.


----------



## MrLOL (Feb 23, 2007)

been down and got myself one of these this weekend

great little tool, just a pitty the instructions are so basic, i was staring at them for ages wondering if i was supposed to be using the blower hose or not. The diagram showed a picture of the blower hose connected to the main hose, but with the car tool on the end

prompting me to think it was necessary. In the end i decided it wasnt called a blower tool for nothing and to not use it, but the instructions could have been so much better.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

MrLOL said:


> been down and got myself one of these this weekend
> 
> great little tool, just a pitty the instructions are so basic, i was staring at them for ages wondering if i was supposed to be using the blower hose or not. The diagram showed a picture of the blower hose connected to the main hose, but with the car tool on the end
> 
> prompting me to think it was necessary. In the end i decided it wasnt called a blower tool for nothing and to not use it, but the instructions could have been so much better.


That small hose is for connecting it to a power tool with a dust extraction port


----------



## Greeners1965 (Mar 2, 2008)

Well I've bought one, and it looks to be a very well put together unit.


----------



## jasonbarnes (Sep 10, 2008)

andy monty said:


> poewr take off under yellow flap (2ndary switch for it too)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is this the one lidl have got on offer?


----------



## Greeners1965 (Mar 2, 2008)

jasonbarnes said:


> is this the one lidl have got on offer?


Thats the one...


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Gents,

IS the blower any good? (for cars ) Is it as good as the silverline unit?


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

That looks just like the big silverline, but in yellow not orange!


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Went out y'day and got one - looked to be the last one in my nearest store and they're not on the website now.
Haven't opened it yet.......


----------



## Greeners1965 (Mar 2, 2008)

slim_boy_fat said:


> Went out y'day and got one - looked to be the last one in my nearest store and they're not on the website now.
> Haven't opened it yet.......


my store must of had at least a dozen...


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

i got the last one in my local shop today 

I t seems to have real good suck......

The only thing I can see being a bit of a problem is swapping bags andfilter around to get the dry and wet functions to work ... but then what do i want for the price..


----------



## Trix (Jul 1, 2006)

http://www.aldi.co.uk/uk/html/offers/2867_8536.htm

Thought I'd throw this in the mix..

now I'm not sure which one to get...:wall:


----------



## jasonbarnes (Sep 10, 2008)

got one of these today at my local lidl looks quality to be honest:thumb:


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Trix said:


> http://www.aldi.co.uk/uk/html/offers/2867_8536.htm
> 
> Thought I'd throw this in the mix..
> 
> now I'm not sure which one to get...:wall:


its a good machine but no good dry (no filters).... (i have both machines)


----------

